# Yamaha 15hp 4 stroke plug wires



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

LMAO, 

Tell you what swap them around and let me know how it works out for you! Then you will have your answer I mean after all it's just 2 wires! 

[smiley=1-computergeek.gif]


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Creek, I didn't know it was that funny. It's a serious question for someone who doesn't know that much about motors...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Creek, I didn't know it was that funny. It's a serious question for someone who doesn't know that much about motors...


If by your own admission you don't know much about motors, why not run it by your local certified Yamaha dealer and ask them? Or you can follow the advice in my 1st post and swap them around and see how it works out for you.

Question if by your own admission you don't know much about motors, but you are experienced enough to know the pitch of the engine doesn't sound right, however the engine  starts, idles and runs fine, but your experienced ear says otherwise. Do you think maybe it just you being paranoid? Or maybe the best thing would be to take it in to the dealer rather than internet fixing it?  

Just saying!


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Creek... You are so right... I am going to take it to a certified yamaha technician. Probably the best advice I could have gotten. 

I am going to look up who the best technician in my area is right now... 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Creek... You are so right...  I am going to take it to a certified yamaha technician.  Probably the best advice I could have gotten.
> 
> I am going to look up who the best technician in my area is right now...
> 
> Thanks again!!!


Okay since now you seem to be thinking with a level head, I will point you in the right direction. No your spark plug wires are not in the incorrect position. If they were you motor would not run properly. 

If you feel that your engine isn't turning up to WOT, I would be looking at the pitch of the prop.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I love traction creek.... 

I am guessing I would need to go to my local tech about a prop too? 
:-/


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I love traction creek....
> 
> I am guessing I would need to go to my local tech about a prop too?
> :-/


1st you will need to determine your WOT RPM's and see if it is in fact outside the recommend RPM range. If it is then you will be able to make the correct adjustments on propeller pitch size.

But yes a dealer can do all that for you as well. And what ever you do don't buy one of those stupid tiny tach rpm gauges they are junk!


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

What's the best thing to use to find my rpm on this motor?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> What's the best thing to use to find my rpm on this motor?


A tachometer! However I'm not sure if your engine came with a charging system so it might not have the hook up for a tachometer. Does you motor have a charging system?

I use my Snap-on timing light it has an RPM gauge built in. You can buy a cheaper version than mine from sears and it should work as well like this one. 

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-prof...0914066000P?prdNo=15&blockNo=15&blockType=G15

A dealer would have all the proper tools to check RPM's and you wouldn't have to buy anything.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Of course a tachometer would figure it out... The motor has a charging system


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Of course a tachometer would figure it out... The motor has a charging system


Well hook up a tachometer to that thing, What are you waiting for? Did you think I was going to give you some magical answer on how to find out the rpm's? 

In the shop we have tachs set up as test units for different engines, just for issue like yours. No magical answer my friend.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like I have to take it to your shop.... Cause I don't have a tach


----------

